# Fabio e Mingo sospesi da Striscia perchè inventavano storie.



## admin (5 Maggio 2015)

Ora è arrivato anche la spiegazione, da parte di Striscia La Notizia, in merito ai motivi che hanno portato alla sospensione (che ora si può definire licenziamento) degli inviati Fabio e Mingo dal tg satirico. Il Gabibbo ha spiegato che i due sono stati silurati perchè, semplicemente, inventano le storie che raccontavano. Cosa accaduta in due occasioni: un servizio su una maga sudamericana e l'altro su un falso avvocato. Il tg satirico ha annunciato anche che verranno intraprese azioni legali e di essere alla ricerca di sostituti.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è arrivato anche la spiegazione, da parte di Striscia La Notizia, in merito ai motivi che hanno portato alla sospensione (che ora si può definire licenziamento) degli inviati Fabio e Mingo dal tg satirico. Il Gabibbo ha spiegato che i due sono stati silurati perchè, semplicemente, inventano le storie che raccontavano. Cosa accaduta in due occasioni: un servizio su una maga sudamericana e l'altro su un falso avvocato. Il tg satirico ha annunciato anche che verranno intraprese azioni legali e di essere alla ricerca di sostituti.



rompono le palle tutte le sere ad affari tuoi, poi la storia di masterchef, e alla fine avevano in casa propria gente che li prendeva bellamente per il sedere. 

fail.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2015)

Si devono vergognare quei due.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2015)

Gli ascolti di Striscia sono crollati negli ultimi mesi, per me è tutta una mossa pubblicitaria.


----------



## Doctore (6 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è arrivato anche la spiegazione, da parte di Striscia La Notizia, in merito ai motivi che hanno portato alla sospensione (che ora si può definire licenziamento) degli inviati Fabio e Mingo dal tg satirico. Il Gabibbo ha spiegato che i due sono stati silurati perchè, semplicemente, inventano le storie che raccontavano. Cosa accaduta in due occasioni: un servizio su una maga sudamericana e l'altro su un falso avvocato. Il tg satirico ha annunciato anche che verranno intraprese azioni legali e di essere alla ricerca di sostituti.



Ma se dall alto ti pressano per trovare storie interessanti per fare ascolti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma c'è ancora qualcuno che guarda striscia / Mediaset ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno che guarda striscia / Mediaset ?



.


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli ascolti di Striscia sono crollati negli ultimi mesi, per me è tutta una mossa pubblicitaria.



Conoscendo come funzionano le cose in Mediaset non mi stupirebbe affatto la cosa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2015)

Striscia con la vicenda masterchef si sta coprendo di ridicolo, ovvio che gli avvolto crollano


----------



## smallball (8 Maggio 2015)

si parla del finalista di Masterchef 2014 Almo Bibolotti al loro posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> si parla del finalista di Masterchef 2014 Almo Bibolotti al loro posto



Lo stesso che da più di un anno insulta Masterchef perchè ritiene di avere subito un'ingiustizia nella finale...
E anche la storia (finta oppure no, chi lo sa) di Fabio e Mingo la hanno usata per dichiararsi "puri" a differenza di Masterchef...

E' proprio in atto una guerra esclusivamente personale tra Ricci e qualcuno dello staff di Masterchef, chissà cosa sarà successo, non lo sapremo mai.

L'unica cosa chiara è che ai telespettatori di questa guerra frega proprio zero.


----------



## Renegade (9 Maggio 2015)

Al di là di tutto Striscia La Notizia ha ragione su MasterChef. In tal caso è quest'ultimo a doversi vergognare. Ricci ha mostrato prove concrete in merito a Stefano. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto Striscia La Notizia ha ragione su MasterChef. In tal caso è quest'ultimo a doversi vergognare. Ricci ha mostrato prove concrete in merito a Stefano. C'è poco da dire.



Ma ancora con sta storia... ma chissenefrega..


----------

